# Inter-island ferry service..Palawan etc.?



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Has any used a ferry as passage inter-island..especially to Palawan? Do you book in advance?Do they have rooms that can be booked,or is it basically a common area for passengers?The passage time to Palawan is 18-22 hours,so a room might be nice..but wonder how well someone could sleep considering the safety concerns with Ferries.

Anyone know what it costs for a round trip ticket ?I assume you could book passage for a vehicle as well,but maybe booking well in advance might be beneficial.I guess a quick internet search is in order,but if anyone has advice/insight/experience to share...feel free to ring in.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Generally you do not need to book in advance - but on some carriers you can.
We have used ferries to get from Iloilo to Palawan (26 hours). Manila to Iloilo, and numerous round trips to Bacolod.

Some have private rooms, some have a room full of bunk beds, shorter trips will have seats (some in aircon, some not). It all depends on how much you spend on your ticket. The slow boat is cheaper than the fast boat, of course. For the slow boat, in an open dorm we paid just under p1,000 each Iloilo to Palawan. Manila to Iloilo, fast boat, private room, was just over p1,000. 

We have had good service with SuperCat... their new name is 2Go... I think. They generally have nicer boats than Montenegro, or Milagrosa. Not sure where you are, each area will have some different carriers.

I have never used the ro/ro so do not know about bringing a vehicle, as I do not have one here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Back in 1998 I took the WG&A Super Ferry from Manila to Masbate. It departed just before dark and took like 22 or 23 hours.
I had a private cabin at the front of the ship under the bridge. It had a large window looking forward and also had good air conditioning once the ship got moving. It also had a private restroom and shower. It was a first class cabin so all food service was included in the ticket price. Trip and comfort was great. Food was horrible and if doing it that way I'd strongly suggest buying and taking adequate food and snacks along with you.
the video below is of the ship we took or one just like it. I think I made the reservation just 24 hours in advance but I think I'd do that a week or so in advance to get the cabin you want.


Jet Lag


----------



## elisagrace (Nov 19, 2015)

No I am planning for getting my ticket booked for summer vacations.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Tukarum:

Thanks for the reply.I did a search and came up with Superferry and ******* Navigation.Neither had a working website.:confused2: I just want to travel between Manila and Puerto Princessa.(at least,at this point in time.)

That info on 2Go made it a lot easier.I had skipped over it because I thought it was just another travel agent website. This information makes it a lot easier to get a grasp as to what to expect.I'm not too sure about how to book tho.We let our Credit cards lapse,because there were so few places to use them here.

I am continually surprised,at how many websites here either don't work,or the information (especially phone numbers) is outdated.


Jet Lag:

Thanks for the info on the cabins.I would most certainly want to book in advance to reserve one.

Are these ferries passenger only,or do they also transport you car if a space were reserved?Maybe vehicle transport is freighter ferry only? I thought it might be advisable to have transportation,but if it is too much of a hassle,then I will pass.I don't know why I would think it would be easy...nothing here is.


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

May or may not be the best time to mention this, but watching that video reminded me. Wasn't it SuperFerry 9 that sank last year?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

!!!


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

time2trvl said:


> May or may not be the best time to mention this, but watching that video reminded me. Wasn't it SuperFerry 9 that sank last year?


I mentioned that in my first post..

if you read it:

>but wonder how well someone could sleep considering the safety concerns with Ferries.>

Sleeping (?) with 1 eye open applies here.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Try 2Go. You can see the rooms, rates, book your trip or 2Go has offices almost everywhere.

2GO Travel


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Tukarum:
> 
> Thanks for the reply.I did a search and came up with Superferry and ******* Navigation.Neither had a working website.:confused2: I just want to travel between Manila and Puerto Princessa.(at least,at this point in time.)
> 
> ...


Well, I just happened to see your post and it made me remember my trip on that ferry. It was fun and was green with no experience in the Philippines at that time. I had no idea that the ferry boats were dangerous and never gave it a thought. It was a great trip and slept like a baby. Would I do it again now that I have lived here for 13 years? If if was the Super Ferry--yes, in a heart beat as it was a good ship and felt safe to me. However the other companies I doubt I would take their ships unless it was an emergency and there was no other way.
Yes, they do transport cars and personal property. If you are only drive in your new area it might be a good idea to wait and buy a vehicle there. Saves the hassle and the danger of trying to drive in Manila!

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A couple of years ago we travelled from Samar across to Luzon on what looked like something left over from the Leyte landings. Heath and safety didn't seem a major consideration.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> A couple of years ago we travelled from Samar across to Luzon on what looked like something left over from the Leyte landings. Health and safety didn't seem a major consideration.


The one thing that I have noticed and stands out to me the most after all the years I've live here is the complete lack of safety concerns.
Wether it is in driving, public transport, hotels, or even young kids in school. Safety is not a thought or consideration in anything in any way. You must be the judge and make safety decisions for yourself. Really scary when it comes to shipping and just being trusting enough to get on and hope for the best.
Main thing is to ALWAYS check several times in advance to see if there is any weather that might effect life and safety. Typhoons build and blow in in a hurry and the boat captains will sail without caring unless the port authority stops them. The just don't care.

jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I think that any of us who have been here for a while realize that things are very different here.Profit trumps everything else...even safety (or lack thereof)..anything that might cut profit is going to be put off until there is no other option.Being aware of this attitude makes a guy very wary,but that is probably a good attitude for us to have.

I am reminded constantly that the term Bahala Na,is a way of life here.

When I used the term sleeping with 1 eye open,it means just that.Being aware at all times when away from home.

I am concerned though,that if I were to be shipping a car or container with household goods,then I would prefer to be on the same vessel as my goods...if at all possible.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

For me I would be checking on flights. But I'm not into any long ferry ride. 2 to 3 hours would be the max ferry ride time for me.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Rogdas said:


> For me I would be checking on flights. But I'm not into any long ferry ride. 2 to 3 hours would be the max ferry ride time for me.



I am not looking to ride the ferry for enjoyment.I am just entertaining the notion of sailing on the same vessel that is carrying my car and perhaps household goods.I don't know that my level of trust is too great after having lived here a while is all.

Maybe I would do as has been suggested,and get a vehicle there,but I would still have my personal possessions to move..if I were to decide to move there that is.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I am not looking to ride the ferry for enjoyment.I am just entertaining the notion of sailing on the same vessel that is carrying my car and perhaps household goods.I don't know that my level of trust is too great after having lived here a while is all.
> 
> Maybe I would do as has been suggested,and get a vehicle there,but I would still have my personal possessions to move..if I were to decide to move there that is.


Even if not for enjoyment, you'll enjoy the ride and especially the view. I would do it again in a heartbeat if it was the Superferry and was in good weather. It's true that the longer you've been here the more safety concerns you end up with. Or is it that with age comes wisdom? Whatever it is, it really does pay to be careful in all that we do. Look at it this way. If you all ride the ferry and all your possessions get there without being lost or whatever; you will qualify for a spot in the "Survivor Philippines" record book .. Just kidding. Relax and enjoy the ride but again -- be sure of weather forecast before sailing.

Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

2go(I think) is the name of the company formed when NegrosNavigation and another one merged. I have been on their ferries numerous times between Iloilo & Manila both ways. It has always been an enjoyable trip after all the BS at the port. Most any of the travel agencies can get your reservation or ticket to ride. They do pretty much adhere to their schedule which is kind of unusual here. The last time we came down from Manila, they even gave us a free upgrade to one of the staterooms as they had no one scheduled for it. I am an old Airplane Pilot and I actually prefer to go by ferry rather than air if I have the time rather than mess with the airports nowadays. If you want to do a vehicle check with RORO(Roll On Roll Off), I have not used their service, just have heard of it.

Fred


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for bringing up the topic of the port and airports fmartin.

I haven't flown within the country for many years.(last one being Baguio to Manila,and then on to the US).I do remember the hassle of going through security in Baguio.I can only imagine it is worse now when flying within the country.We already know what an excruciating experience it is going through security for an international flight,and is probably the only reason I have not visited home in years.

If you wouldn't mind expanding upon your statement of port BS? I don't want to sound mean or anything,but I don't know why everything has to be so very difficult here.Is it the neverending lines that everyone silently endures that causes you to make that statement,or is it something else we should be concerned about? It seems like businesses and government absolutely delights in making things difficult for the population.

Please do expand on the statement of port BS..I am very curious.

Vehicle check and roll on roll off? I'm clueless.Can anyone explain?

Good solid information everyone.Thanks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Thanks for bringing up the topic of the port and airports fmartin.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind expanding upon your statement of port BS? I don't want to sound mean or anything,but I don't know why everything has to be so very difficult here.Is it the neverending lines that everyone silently endures that causes you to make that statement,or is it something else we should be concerned about? It seems like businesses and government absolutely delights in making things difficult for the population.


The neverending lines seem to be normal here so there is no getting by that whatever you do. The Airports seem to be geared to misinform and send on wild goose chases every chance they get. The last time we went through NAIA, we were directed to take the shuttle to the other terminal in order to catch our continuing flight only to be sent directly back to where we started. So frustrating!! At the Port, you will have the normal lines to check in and pay fees & such, but what really set me off was that because of my age (I am 77 in very good health), I was made to have a Blood Pressure check to see if I would be allowed to board. My Blood Pressure runs at 120/60. Guess they don't want me to die on board their boat. This is not consistant, is not always required, and has never been required to get on an Airplane.

They do certainly seem to make things as difficult to do as possible. This goes for both Businesses and The Government at all levels. No one is allowed to think for themselves, have any ambition nor to take any responsibility for anything. "That is the way it has to be done" is the only answer you can get, gets so frustrating at times!!

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Part of the port BS is like when you go to Boracay... You have to pay for the ferry ticket, the environmental fee, and a terminal fee. Now most places would do this in one window... here it is 3 separate lines, all right next to each other. And no one tells you that you need all 3. The first time we went my wife got in line for the tickets and thought it was 3 lines for the same ticket... We get all the way inside, past security, and are turned away at the ticket takers counter. Last time we were smart and had one of us get in each line (handy having 3 people on the trip ha ha)

Many of their ports are similar. Multiple lines and no clear instructions. The port here in Iloilo is small but can be just as frustrating. I now ask at the ticket counter what other lines I need to get in.

I like flying out of Iloilo and Cebu. I have found them to be very helpful and friendly. Manila...not so much. The new terminal is quite nice though.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to say,that all this BS (thats as descriptive a term as can be used) really gets to me.It's as if these people think that no one elses time matters at all.Maybe their jobs make them feel empowered? To be able to require customers to endure line after line is really maddening.Maybe they feel they are saving money,or maybe they feel they are creating jobs.I don't know how folks here can put up with it.

I often feel that I would rather not go anywhere at all,than to suffer the lines.Even the big Supermarket chains expect their customers to dutifully wait for 45 minutes to check out.

Terribly frustrating for people who are used to being treated as valued customers,instead of simple vehicles of profit.

Rant off...carry on soldier!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I have to say,that all this BS (thats as descriptive a term as can be used) really gets to me.It's as if these people think that no one elses time matters at all.Maybe their jobs make them feel empowered? To be able to require customers to endure line after line is really maddening.Maybe they feel they are saving money,or maybe they feel they are creating jobs.I don't know how folks here can put up with it.
> 
> I often feel that I would rather not go anywhere at all,than to suffer the lines.Even the big Supermarket chains expect their customers to dutifully wait for 45 minutes to check out.
> 
> ...


Bro, We all feel exactly the same way. This kind of thing is just something one must get use to or endure. Most of us simply deal with it while others decide against it and simply return to their home countries. But no matter what-it is NEVER going to change.
Welcome to the Philippines!

Jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

^^

Sometimes it feels good to just get it off your chest.Yanno?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> ^^
> 
> Sometimes it feels good to just get it off your chest.Yanno?


Yea that's for sure. We all (including me) get frustrated on a daily basis. But when I do, that is when I remember that I'm retired and came here for a slower lifestyle than I had driving the San Diego Freeway to and from work every day. The bank I have now is very fast. But even if it took an hour or more, who cares? Its aircon inside and everyone from the guards to the bank manager are great people to visit with..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We have travelled on 2 go with a cabin. Meals were included and were gourmet. Room was adequit. Would gladly do it again,but not in typhoon season.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> We have travelled on 2 go with a cabin. Meals were included and were gourmet. Room was adequit. Would gladly do it again,but not in typhoon season.


having worked for a couple of shipping companies elsewhere, in my opinion, none of the ships doing inter island ferry service pass muster, in terms of safety and such. And as unsurprisingly it can be, the Filipino sailors, who get raving reviews and such overseas -in home ground, take safety for granted. Too many near misses + risk taking is the norm.

I would never take a ferry on an overnight travel.

PS, does anybody know if The Titanic is the world's worst peace time disaster ? You will be shocked to know some other ship beat Titanic fair and square - and the owners never even went to jail, forget about paying compensation.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:
Original post 
We have travelled on 2 go with a cabin. Meals were included and were gourmet. Room was adequit. Would gladly do it again,but not in typhoon season.
having worked for a couple of shipping companies elsewhere, in my opinion, none of the ships doing inter island ferry service pass muster, in terms of safety and such. And as unsurprisingly it can be, the Filipino sailors, who get raving reviews and such overseas -in home ground, take safety for granted. Too many near misses + risk taking is the norm. I would never take a ferry on an overnight travel. PS, does anybody know if The Titanic is the world's worst peace time disaster ? You will be shocked to know some other ship beat Titanic fair and square - and the owners never even went to jail, forget about paying compensation.
Its the philippines,love it or hate it,it is what it is..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> Its the philippines,love it or hate it,it is what it is..


+1 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Doña_Paz


----------

